# não chegamos a qualquer decisão



## gvergara

Oi:

Por que se tem utilizado _qualquer_ em lugar de _nenhuma_ nestas orações? É uma maneira informal de se exprimir?

_Ada não queria viver no Rio ou *qualquer* outra cidade grande. Conversamos muito mas não chegamos a *qualquer* decisão._
*Do romance "A grande arte" de Rubem Fonseca*

Gonzalo


----------



## Joca

Penso que é um erro usar "qualquer" em lugar de "nenhum(a)". Há diferença de sentido.

Exemplo:

Não gosto de nenhum brasileiro - ou seja, todos os brasileiros são detestáveis para essa pessoa.

Não gosto de qualquer brasileiro - ou seja, ela não desgosta de todos os brasileiros; mas aqueles de que ela gosta são especiais ou particulares.

Não sei se você percebe a distinção...


----------



## Dona Chicória

Gonzalo:

Não, ao contrário, não é mais informal.
De toda forma,no seu exemplo, em termos de sentido não há grande diferença, talvez uma questão de ênfase. 
Mas creio que é mais uma questão de estilo mesmo, uma opção do autor.Não considero um erro, não.


----------



## Outsider

Estou de acordo com Dona Chicória. Ambas as versões estão correctas, e querem dizer o mesmo. A versão com "qualquer" é mais lógica, e por isso mais formal.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Estou de acordo com Dona Chicória. Ambas as versões estão correctas, e querem dizer o mesmo. A versão com "qualquer" é mais lógica, e por isso mais formal.


 
Você quer dizer que "qualquer" é então sinônimo de "nenhum(a)"? Isso se dá também em frases do tipo...?

Nenhum brasileiro é capaz de falar essa língua.

Qualquer brasileiro é capaz de falar essa língua.

Estou em dúvida ainda quanto ao uso indiscriminado de qualquer e nenhum... Para mim, não significam nunca a mesma coisa. O que aconteceu foi uma deturpação.


----------



## Joca

gvergara said:


> Oi:
> 
> Por que se tem utilizado _qualquer_ em lugar de _nenhuma_ nestas orações? É uma maneira informal de se exprimir?
> 
> _Ada não queria viver no Rio ou *qualquer* outra cidade grande. Conversamos muito mas não chegamos a *qualquer* decisão._
> *Do romance "A grande arte" de Rubem Fonseca*
> 
> Gonzalo


 
Não quero viver em nenhuma cidade grande. Todas as cidades grandes estão excluídas para mim.

Não quero viver em qualquer cidade grande; aceitaria viver numa cidade grande que fosse à beira-mar ou que tivesse grandes áreas verdes. 

Para mim, essa é a diferença.


----------



## Outsider

Joca said:


> Você quer dizer que "qualquer" é então sinônimo de "nenhum(a)"?


Só quando vêm na sequência de um "não". 

nenhum ≠ qualquer​
mas (geralmente)

não... nenhum = não... qualquer​


----------



## gvergara

Joca said:


> Não quero viver em nenhuma cidade grande. Todas as cidades grandes estão excluídas para mim.
> 
> Não quero viver em qualquer cidade grande; aceitaria viver numa cidade grande que fosse à beira-mar ou que tivesse grandes áreas verdes.
> 
> Para mim, essa é a diferença.


Compreendo a sua opinião. Na primeira oração, acho possível que o que o falante queira expressar seja que Ada, a sua namorada, não quer viver numa cidade qualquer; na segunda, porém, eles não chegaram realmente a nenhuma decisão... 

Gonzalo


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Só quando vêm na sequência de um "não".
> nenhum ≠ qualquer​mas (geralmente)
> não... nenhum = não... qualquer​


 
Geralmente? Desculpe da insistência, mas continuo a achar que as duas palavras não têm nada em comum, mas sim, admito que houve uma deturpação no uso de "qualquer" em frases negativas que acabou por lhe dar o sentido de "nenhum(a)". Digamos que se tornou um erro consagrado pelo uso, se é que me faço entender.


----------



## Outsider

Não terá sido antes o "nenhum" que ganhou o sentido de "qualquer" em frases negativas? Repare que estamos a falar de dupla negação.

Seja como for, se está consagrado pelo uso (sobretudo literário, em todo o caso), não se pode dizer que seja propriamente incorrecto, pois não?

É o mesmo que tem em francês, onde:

_personne_ = pessoa/ninguém

_aucun_ = nenhum/algum​
conforme esteja ou não subentendido um _ne_.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Não terá sido antes o "nenhum" que ganhou o sentido de "qualquer" em frases negativas? Repare que estamos a falar de dupla negação.
> 
> Seja como for, se está consagrado pelo uso (sobretudo literário, em todo o caso), não se pode dizer que seja propriamente incorrecto, pois não?
> 
> É o mesmo que tem em francês, onde:
> _personne_ = pessoa/ninguém
> 
> _aucun_ = nenhum/algum​conforme esteja ou não subentendido um _ne_.


 
Estou confuso.  Não sei como nenhum(a) poderia adquirir o sentido de qualquer...

Nenhum(a) significa exclusão; qualquer significa indiferença (na afirmativa) e particularidade (na negativa). 

Qualquer livro me serve. Nenhum livro me serve. 
Não quero qualquer livro, ou seja, não quero um livro qualquer.
Não quero nenhum livro. 

Não percebe a diferença entre as frases?


----------



## Outsider

"Não quero nenhum livro", tomado à letra, devia querer dizer que quer _algum_ livro.

Mas claro que não tomamos à letra esta expressão. Interpretamo-la como "Não quero *qualquer* livro". Por outras palavras, neste tipo de frase "nenhum" significa "qualquer".


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> "Não quero nenhum livro", tomado à letra, devia querer dizer que quer algum.


 
Sim, mas as línguas não podem ser sempre tomadas à letra. Em português, o duplo negativo não se torna positivo.


----------



## Joca

O que acho estranho é que uma palavra (nenhum) possa às vezes ser sinônima de outra (qualquer) e às vezes não, dependendo de uma partícula (não).


----------



## Outsider

Mas é uma característica típica das línguas onde existe dupla negação, como é o caso de todas as línguas românicas. Pode-se dizer que o significado de palavras como "nenhum" é condicionado pela sintaxe da frase em que estão inseridas.

Não quero com isto dar a entender que prefiro construções como "não chegamos a qualquer decisão" às o tipo de "não chegamos a nenhuma decisão". Antes pelo contrário, parecem-me um pouco artificiais, e é o segundo modelo que normalmente sigo na fala e na escrita.  No entanto, as primeiras não deixam de ser defensáveis.


----------



## Frajola

Joca said:


> admito que houve uma deturpação no uso de "qualquer" em frases negativas que acabou por lhe dar o sentido de "nenhum(a)". Digamos que se tornou um erro consagrado pelo uso, se é que me faço entender.


 
Acredito que a palavra "deturpação" carrega sentido negativo que não se aplica, em meu entendimento, a essas alterações semânticas, frutos de associações lingüísticas processadas ao longo dos anos -- e que se perdem de nosso controle. Que tal simplesmente 'mudanças'?

Acho que 'nenhum' e 'qualquer' se aproximam de sentido sob a perspectiva dos termos absolutos que estas palavras igualmente exprimem, ainda que em extremos opostos. Por exemplo:

_*Qualquer* que seja o resultado, ficarei contente._

_*Nenhum* resultado me deixará contente._

Em ambos os casos, o falante encontra-se indiferente, _*nulo*_ em relação ao resultado. Essa nulidade, me parece, encontra-se na frase da pergunta original:

_Não chegamos a *qualquer* conclusão._


Outro exemplo de termos absolutos, agora com _*nenhum*_ e _*qual*_:

_O funcionário, seja ele *qual* for, não tem direito a tal regalia._

_*Nenhum* funcionário tem direito a tal regalia._


Tudo conjectura, que nem mesmo vem ao caso, penso eu, pois o fato é que "Não chegamos a _*qualquer*_ conclusão" é uma frase corrente e clara da língua portuguesa.


----------



## Joca

Frajola said:


> ...Tudo conjectura, que nem mesmo vem ao caso, penso eu, pois o fato é que "Não chegamos a _*qualquer*_ conclusão" é uma frase corrente e clara da língua portuguesa.


 
Pode ser. Já estou ficando inclinado a aceitar que é apenas uma questão de posicionamento da palavra qualquer. VEea só:

Não chegamos a qualquer conclusão (qualquer = nenhuma).

Não chegamos a uma conclusão qualquer (qualquer = ordinária, vil, impensada, insignificante, seja lá o sentido que se quer dar).

Faz sentido?


----------



## Frajola

Joca said:


> Pode ser. Já estou ficando inclinado a aceitar que é apenas uma questão de posicionamento da palavra qualquer. VEea só:
> 
> Não chegamos a qualquer conclusão (qualquer = nenhuma).
> 
> Não chegamos a uma conclusão qualquer (qualquer = ordinária, vil, impensada, insignificante, seja lá o sentido que se quer dar).
> 
> Faz sentido?


 

A mim parece que sim:

Ele é *sujeito qualquer*.

Ele é um *Zé Ninguém*.


'Qualquer' é indistinto, sem destaque, sem tanto valor. É quase o nada.

Nossa, mas que papo-cabeça! Enough of this junk philosophy of mine.


----------



## Joca

Frajola said:


> A mim parece que sim:
> 
> Ele é *sujeito qualquer*.
> 
> Ele é um *Zé Ninguém*.
> 
> 
> 'Qualquer' é indistinto, sem destaque, sem tanto valor. É quase o nada.
> 
> Nossa, mas que papo-cabeça! Enough of this junk philosophy of mine.


 
Não sei se podemos citar outros autores... Vou correr o risco. O Professor Sérgio Nogueira Duarte da Silva, em seu livro O Português Do Dia-a-dia, diz (pág. 66):

"Devemos evitar o uso de *qualquer *em substituição a *nenhum* em frases negativas: 'Não cometeu qualquer erro.' É melhor: 'Não cometeu nenhum erro' ou 'Não cometeu erro algum.'
Podemos usar o pronome *qualquer*, mesmo em frases negativas, quando seu sentido não for de *nenhum*: 'Este documento não pode ser assinado por *qualquer* dirigente' (= qualquer um)..."

JC


----------



## Frajola

Joca said:


> Não sei se podemos citar outros autores... Vou correr o risco. O Professor Sérgio Nogueira Duarte da Silva, em seu livro O Português Do Dia-a-dia, diz (pág. 66):
> 
> "Devemos evitar o uso de *qualquer *em substituição a *nenhum* em frases negativas: 'Não cometeu qualquer erro.' É melhor: 'Não cometeu nenhum erro' ou 'Não cometeu erro algum.'
> Podemos usar o pronome *qualquer*, mesmo em frases negativas, quando seu sentido não for de *nenhum*: 'Este documento não pode ser assinado por *qualquer* dirigente' (= qualquer um)..."
> 
> JC


 

Este uso de 'qualquer' encontra respaldo na língua corrente do português brasileiro. Basta abrir o jornal, ler autores contemporâneos, ouvir pessoas com instrução falando, e vira e mexe se ouve o 'qualquer' empregado daquela forma.

É uma posição impossível de se defender de maneira minimamente razoável a do professor citado. A não ser que se recorra a arbitrariedades, como a que ele profere nessa passagem.


----------



## Joca

Frajola said:


> Este uso de 'qualquer' encontra respaldo na língua corrente do português brasileiro. Basta abrir o jornal, ler autores contemporâneos, ouvir pessoas com instrução falando, e vira e mexe se ouve o 'qualquer' empregado daquela forma.
> 
> É uma posição impossível de se defender de maneira minimamente razoável a do professor citado. A não ser que se recorra a arbitrariedades, como a que ele profere nessa passagem.


 
Frajola, encontrei a posição defendida pelo Prof. Sérgio em outros dois gramáticos. E, com certeza, deve haver outros autores que defendam a mesma posição. Será que todos eles estão sendo arbitrários e irrazoáveis?


----------



## Frajola

Joca said:


> Frajola, encontrei a posição defendida pelo Prof. Sérgio em outros dois gramáticos. E, com certeza, deve haver outros autores que defendam a mesma posição. Será que todos eles estão sendo arbitrários e irrazoáveis?


 
Em minha opnião, sem a menor sombra de dúvida.


----------



## Carfer

Seria interessante conhecer as razões desses professores (se é que dão alguma).
Assim, sem mais explicação dos motivos, eu tenderia a concordar com Frajola.


----------



## Joca

Carfer said:


> Seria interessante conhecer as razões desses professores (se é que dão alguma).
> Assim, sem mais explicação dos motivos, eu tenderia a concordar com Frajola.


 
O gramático brasileiro Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, já falecido, escreve um longo texto sobre "qualquer e nenhum" em seu livro "Dicionário de Questões Vernáculas". É contrário ao uso de _qualquer_ com o sentido de _nenhum_. Vejam um pequeno trecho do seu arrazoado:

"... Distração, confusão... não sabemos a que atribuir esse procedimento de modificar na escrita o que corretamente se profere. Quem com a maior naturalidade diz: 'Não deixe nenhum visitante tocar nos objetos expostos' - não pode, ao redigir a mesma proibição, fazê-lo de aberrante maneira: 'Não deixe qualquer visitante tocar...' "

E mais um (antes de eu dizer boa-noite ): "... De pés juntos afirmamos que jamais vimos em lídimas passagens de nossas letras sentenças em que _qualquer _apareça, no singular ou no plural, com o sentido de exclusão, de eliminação; jamais em português se redigiu: 'Não tenho qualquer irmão.' - 'Duas paralelas não se encontram em qualquer ponto.' ..."

Então, boa noite!

JC


----------



## Frajola

Pois então, JC. Vamos ver como se expressam aqueles que fazem uso do português na vida real (grifos meus, e por favor observe os links, caso interesse consultá-los):

1. Artigo assinado na Folha de São Paulo por Júnia Nogueira de Sá, hoje diretora de assuntos corporativos e imprensa da Volkswagem do Brasil, graduada em jornalismo. 

_O país, é verdade, está acostumado a ter surpresas, mas a imprensa *não fez qualquer esforço* no sentido de torná-las menos surpreendentes quando chegarem. _

2. Artigo de Projeto de Lei do Senado brasileiro deste ano.

_Observe-se que o sistema de contabilização das contas do Governo Federal, executado pelo Sistema Integrado de Administração Financeira - SIAFI, *não oferece qualquer ajuda* ao acompanhamento e controle das obras executadas com recursos da União..._

3. Mensagem publicada no Portal da Ministério da Saúde do Governo Brasileiro

_Assim, *não há qualquer razão* para se evitar o consumo apropriado de aves na alimentação..._

4. Mensagem endereçada ao público, publicada na página da empresa Gatorade do Brasil.

_Gatorade *não assume qualquer* *responsabilidade* e não deverá ser responsabilizada por danos que vierem a ocorrer em seu computador ou outro equipamento..._

5. Exemplo do português falado: declaração de Tião Viana, senador da Repúiblica, publicada na Agência Brasil:

_*Não há "qualquer justificativa"* para adiar a votação da CPMF, afirma Tião Viana._

6. Artigo assinado pela jornalista Eliana Simonetti, da revista Veja.

_No que diz respeito aos dólares portugueses, *não há qualquer tormenta* à vista._

7. Artigo assinado pelo jornalista Francisco Bosco, do jornal O Estado de São Paulo

_O primeiro grande problema é que o mistério a ser solucionado *não tem qualquer poder de atração*, precisamente por não ser mistério algum._

8. Frase do inigualável Mahatma Ghandi, já consagrada na tradução do português do Brasil da seguinte forma (aliás, bem apropriada) 

_"A liberdade *não tem qualquer* *valor* se não inclui a liberdade de errar."_
Mahatnma Ghandi


Chega! Para não ser mais enfadonho ainda, encerro os exemplos por aqui. Ninguém merece, não é?



Não me parece razoável afirmar que todos acima estão usando uma linguagem menor, ou, pior ainda, que estão cometendo um erro. 

A argumentação que os citados gramáticos controem me soa bastante falaciosa. O contexto que eles apresentam difere gritantemente do contexto em que 'qualquer' é usado para significar 'nenhum'. Me parece que as afirmações dos gramáticos são mais como caprichos de quem idealiza uma língua. 

O importante aqui é dizer a GVERGARA que, sim, pode-se usar sem problema 'qualquer' para significar 'nenhum', dentro daqueles contextos.

É isso!



EDIT: Para completar com um trocadilho bem infame, eu diria que, GVERGARA, *não há qualquer* _*problema*_ em usar 'qualquer' para significar 'nenhum' nos contextos acima. Sorry, couldn't help it...


----------



## Joca

Bem, acho que estou "sozinho" neste "conflito". Talvez não exatamente sozinho, mas até agora ninguêm quis (ou pôde) se manifestar a favor de "qualquer" diferente de "nenhum(a)".

Todos os gramáticos que consultei ou ignoram a questão ou se manifestam a favor da diferença, condenando o uso de qualquer com o sentido de nenhum. Condenar não significa proibir, mesmo porque os gramáticos não têm esse poder. Mesmo os que condenam, atestam o uso corrente de qualquer com o sentido de nenhum.

Não vale a pena continuar argumentando, mas me resta um último argumento: o da economia. 

Para quê ter duas palavras com o mesmo sentido e emprego, se elas nem sinônimas são nem têm a mesma etimologia? É mais enriquecedor para a língua que haja uma nuance entre qualquer e nenhum, e assim todos nós ganhamos.

Abraços,

JC


----------

